# URL.openStream() -> LineNumberReader



## conan2 (29. Okt 2006)

Ich will von einer Website nur eine bestimmte Zeile lesen, deswegen wollte ich den LineNumberReader einsetzen.
Dafür hab ich folgenden Code verwendet:

```
URL url = new URL("http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=de&searchLoc=0&cmpType=relaxed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=on&search=" + word + "&relink=on");
LineNumberReader lnr = new LineNumberReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
lnr.setLineNumber(415);
String translations = lnr.readLine();
System.out.println(translations);
```
Trotzdem wird, egal welche LineNumber ich verwende nur die Zeile

<!DOCTYPE html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

zurückgegeben. Woran liegt das und wie kann ich es berichtigen?


----------



## Roar (29. Okt 2006)

setLineNumber() macht nicht das, was du denkst  siehe dazu dokumentation von LineNumberReader. du musst vorher alle zeilen einzeln auslesen.


----------



## conan2 (29. Okt 2006)

ups... ist irgendwie trügerisch^^
Habs inzwischen eh schon damit gelöst dass ich alle Zeilen auslese, aber dass es da keine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt hätt ich nicht gedacht!


----------

